# wrap pen



## asyler (Jul 23, 2011)

a knitting yarn wrapped whit gold slimline with a blk chrome c-b.. thin ca not cast,, polished with plast x 
thanks for looking,,


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 23, 2011)

Hard to beat a "Rainbow" pen!  Very good job.
Charles


----------



## boxerman (Jul 23, 2011)

Very cool pen.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jul 23, 2011)

unique looking pen and idea.  I could see those being a good seller at craft fairs.

Phil


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 23, 2011)

The ladies at my wife's knitting group would love that!


----------



## corian king (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice pen! Great work!


----------



## BSea (Jul 24, 2011)

Now that's a cool pen.  There was a thread the other day asking about what kind of yarn to use for a pen like that.  Was it a particular kind?  Someone said that some yarns do play well with CA.


----------



## asyler (Jul 24, 2011)

bob
i saw that thread as well,, this is 100%cotton yarn, still sorta  got warm with the first coating of the thin,, also dark solid colors show a lot of 'fuzz' .. i ve made a couple of these...


----------



## Toni (Jul 24, 2011)

Love the colors in the pen!!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 24, 2011)

I LIKE it! Very cool. Now I gotta figure out how to make one.


----------



## Hubert H (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice job.  I can only guess at the work getting it to look so nice and even.  I hope you let us know how ladies respond to the pen.  HWH


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 24, 2011)

Those are Show Stoppers.


----------



## asyler (Jul 25, 2011)

thanks all
hubert, as soon as my daughter saw it ,, it was gone!,,


----------



## wizard (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful, colorful and unique pen!! Great job. Good thing you took a picture...may not be getting the pen back. Doc


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 25, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## Scooley01 (Jul 25, 2011)

Would you consider a tutorial for those of us that want to try that?  That's really neat, I know it'd be a hit with the local craft crowd!


----------



## kovalcik (Jul 25, 2011)

+1 on the tutorial idea.  

I read this thread and another I found and the part I am confused about is how do you build up the CA enough to then turn the pen? How much glue are you using?


----------



## Scooley01 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah we would definitely like to see a "thread" on how to do this!  :rotfl:


----------



## doug57 (Jul 25, 2011)

Interesting idea - nice pen!


----------



## 76winger (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice. I like the colorful appearance as well.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 25, 2011)

Neat looking Pen Alan, like Charles said a rainbow should sell like Lemonade on a 110 degree day.


----------



## asyler (Jul 25, 2011)

would nt call it a 'tutorial' but more a thread,, under how i yard ,, thank for looking .. good luck,,


----------

